# It is not possible to make Google my home page



## ajji_mane (Nov 15, 2005)

Hi, friends,

I want to make Google.com as my home page, but, I am trying it for 3 to 4 days it is not possible, when ever i Save the Google web address in Internet Option dialog box under home page it will open only "auto blank" page why is this happening, but from 1 year i was using Google as my home page, but 1 week back it change to "auto blank" why did it happened. 

My computer is showing warning message of Spyware, but i have scaned my computer it was found no virus and more over ever time i open my computer i keep or receiving pop up messages how can i stop all this. 

Previously i never faced all this problem, why i am facing this kind of problem from 1 week.

My operation system : win 98
Internet Explorer : ver- 6
Broad Band : 256 kbps.


----------



## Knotbored (Jun 5, 2004)

I suspect you are infected with the virus COOLWEBSEARCH (browser hijacker) which can be fixed with free software CWShredder.
Look for it at a download site you feel secure using. Note it is important to follow the directions regarding turning off/ turning on the restore function, otherwise the virus comes back when you restart the computer.


----------



## ajji_mane (Nov 15, 2005)

Hi, friends,

Two days back i was browsing the web, after I dis-connected from the internet, i came to know that new "Toolbar" has appeared in my web page. I am 100% sure i did not download it, but it has appeared. how should i remove it, It is take large space of the web page, and more over all my Default web setting is not working at all.
How should i remove it. 


Windows version : 98 second edition.
Internet Explorer 6


----------



## StumpedTechy (Jul 7, 2004)

You probably have been hijacked...

I am thinking your going to want to run Ad-aware, Spoybot and then once you have ran those 2 run Hijack this and send a log here for people to look over it. Anytime a new toolbar appears that you didn't want it means something has been installed.

Oh yeah I did request this get moved into the security section.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

I have merged your two threads. Please continue all replies in this one.

Please do the following:

*Click here* to download *HJTsetup.exe*

Save HJTsetup.exe to your desktop.
Double click on the HJTsetup.exe icon on your desktop.
By default it will install to C:\Program Files\Hijack This. 
Continue to click *Next* in the setup dialogue boxes until you get to the *Select Addition Tasks* dialogue.
Put a check by *Create a desktop icon* then click *Next* again.
Continue to follow the rest of the prompts from there.
At the final dialogue box click *Finish* and it will launch Hijack This.
Click on the *Do a system scan and save a log file* button. It will scan and then ask you to save the log.
Click *Save* to save the log file and then the log will open in notepad.
Click on "Edit > Select All" then click on "Edit > Copy" to copy the entire contents of the log.
Come back here to this thread and Paste the log in your next reply.
*DO NOT* have Hijack This fix anything yet. Most of what it finds will be harmless or even required.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Please post a HijackThis log here so we can see what programs are running in the background and what "nasties" are present. We can do a much better job of helping you from that point on.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

If you haven't yet installed

*Ad-Aware SE Personal 1.06

Spybot - Search & Destroy 1.4*

go to the "spyware tools" section at www.majorgeeks.com and install them. After they've been installed, run their update function and install all updates that are available for them. Don't run a scan with them until we see your HijackThis log first.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------

